# مشروع رئاسة السلطة القضائية



## المعماري السوداني (25 يوليو 2006)

السادة رواد ملتقى المهندسين العرب بعد السلام عليكم أحب أعرض عليكم مناظير لمشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن مبنى اداري للسلطة القضائية وهو في مرحلة التجسيم وأحب اخذ رايكم في الاظهار لأني لازلت اجري بعض التعديلات في النوافذ والالوان الخارجية....
في انتظار اراءكم


----------



## tassa1252002 (25 يوليو 2006)

اخى المهندس المعمارى السودانى . المشروع المنفذ فى الطبيعة بختلف تمام عن التصور المرفق هنا ولا ادرى ما وجه النظر من طرفك ، فى الواقع اجمل بكثير من التصوير المرفق هنا الذى به الحركة والاسقاطات بها بعض المشاكل .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 يوليو 2006)

هل المشروع منفذ ام مجرد مشروع تخرج فقط................


----------



## أروى (25 يوليو 2006)

شغل المشروع كويس وياريت يكون منفذ


----------



## المعماري السوداني (26 يوليو 2006)

هذا مشروع تخرج.......................
وقد قمت بالامس بتطوير المجسم وعمل اظهار جديد


----------



## المعماري السوداني (26 يوليو 2006)

المعماري السوداني قال:


> السادة رواد ملتقى المهندسين العرب بعد السلام عليكم أحب أعرض عليكم مناظير لمشروع تخرج وهو عبارة عن مبنى اداري للسلطة القضائية وهو في مرحلة التجسيم وأحب اخذ رايكم في الاظهار لأني لازلت اجري بعض التعديلات في النوافذ والالوان الخارجية....
> في انتظار اراءكم


بعد شوية تعديل واظهار دي الصورة شبه النهائية


----------



## عزمي (26 يوليو 2006)

أذا ممكن مساقط أفقية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 يوليو 2006)

الاظهار الجديد افضل بكثير


----------



## المعماري السوداني (27 يوليو 2006)

*إضافة مناظير*



المعماري السوداني قال:


> بعد شوية تعديل واظهار دي الصورة شبه النهائية



سأرسل في القريب العاجل جميع ملفات الوتوكاد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 يوليو 2006)

المشروع يبدو جاد ومحديث وان كني اري ضرورة استبدال القباب بعناصر اخري اكثر حداثة.....السودان علي اعتاب نهضة معمارية وعمرانية وتحتاج الي العقول الشابة المتفتحة لابنائها ......مع امنياتي بالتوفيق باذن الله في المشروع


----------



## soumiiiii (1 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل بس لو بتقدر تحسن الاخراج شوي


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (2 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل و الاظهار الجديد طبعا افضل بكثير و لكنه مازال يحتاج لبعض التعديلات فى الاضاءة و مقياس الخامات على الكتل و المماشى ايضا.

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## tassa1252002 (9 أغسطس 2006)

اخى المعمارى السودانى ارجو معرفة فى اى جامعة انت الان مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## tassa1252002 (9 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع جميل جدا ولكن هنالك ملاحظة ذكرت من قبل وهى القبب ارجو اخى المهندس السودانى ان كان ممكن القبة الثانية فوق لقد اثرت وانتجت شكلية غير جيدة ولكن القبة فى المدخل لها اثر كبير فى جمال المشروع ونتمنى ان نتعاون فى القريب العاجل .


----------



## tassa1252002 (9 أغسطس 2006)

وشعار السلطة القضائية اعلى المبنى ان ازال يكون الشكل اجمل ، وارجو منك اخى ان تراعى الاعداد الفردية فى الوضع ، لو لاحظت ان القبب (2) وشعار (2) الاعاداد الفردية او الوترية لها اثرها فى الفن المعمارى الاسلامى .


----------



## archocine (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لهذا المشروع


----------



## archocine (17 أغسطس 2006)

هل لديك المخطات


----------



## adullynew (27 مايو 2007)

ما هو الشيء الجديد في هذا التصميم يعني لو الكل يصمم مثلك راح نبقى نراوح في مكاننا بدون اي تطور ما اشوف اي فكرة المشروع مجرد كتل لاتعبر الا عن وضيفتها


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 يناير 2012)

أمنياتي بالتوفيق والأبداع لكل المهندسين العرب


----------

